# paphiopedilum



## Thantzin (Jan 24, 2018)

charlesworthii semi alba


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2018)

wow. A bigger picture in the photographs section would be great.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2018)

Very pretty. But I don't think semi-alba is an accurate term for Paphs.


----------



## fibre (Jan 30, 2018)

SlipperFan said:


> Very pretty. But I don't think semi-alba is an accurate term for Paphs.



Hm - most part of this flower looks like an albine flower while an other part is obviously red colored. I think 'semi-alba' is used as a descriptive term in this case and doesn't have a scientific meaning. 

Thantzin, this are wonderful flowers! I like the contrasting red and green very much!
I would love to have one like this in my collection!


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 5, 2020)

Thantzin said:


> charlesworthii semi alba


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 5, 2020)

is this a photo of the same plant as your first smaller picture above?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

Thantzin said:


> charlesworthii semi alba


Has anyone in North America bloom something like this?


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Has anyone in North America bloom something like this?



That was the second question, with the third quick followup being, 'from where did you get it?" 

I REALLY like that first photo...


----------



## Guldal (Sep 8, 2020)

Glorious charleses!


----------



## Thantzin (Sep 16, 2020)

new one


----------

